# Winter trees



## h71ku (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi!

A few from this afternoon. The latest snow's melting away fast here 

(S.E England) but still bitter weather out in the fields.


Panasonic TZ8 jpgs. Crossprocessing in the GIMP.


----------



## harrypinto11 (Dec 30, 2010)

It's amazing how beautiful these _trees_ are in the snowy _Winter_.It makes me sad and there are so many trees of winter. In Alaska, my friend catch few photos and winter trees are nice in photos.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

I see nothing here, but in my imagination, they are beautiful.


----------

